# Thinking about BMC project



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*BMC project UPDATE*

Thinking about what to get for 2013 bike.

Number one choice for me right now is BMC TMR01

So far if I go for it, I think this would be how it will be created.

TMR01 Team Edition
Complete Shimano 9070 Di2
3T Ergonova LTD
3T ARX LTD Stem
San Marco Aspide Saddle
Corima mmc wheels


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

does BMC offer the frameset to work on mechanical ?

I would love to have a TMR01 although I just ordered a 2013 Cervelo S5 but I'm still a BMC guy since I still owned my SLr01. if I have the TM frameset my build will 

Super Record
Clavicula Crank with praxis rings
Zipp Vuka Sprint Bar
Zipp Stem Beyond Black
Tune Saddle
Zipp 808/404 fc tub or Easton EC90 90/50 tub

Thats just me.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

nismosr said:


> does BMC offer the frameset to work on mechanical ?
> 
> I would love to have a TMR01 although I just ordered a 2013 Cervelo S5 but I'm still a BMC guy since I still owned my SLr01. if I have the TM frameset my build will
> 
> ...


TMR01 frameset is compatible with electrical and mecahnical.

Tune Saddle and Clavicula Crank would go way above my budget!!

How do you like your S5, I was looking at that bike, but decided to try BMC again.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't have the S5 yet ordered a complete bike but will tear it down and sell the parts. it will be built with Record 11 shift, fd and rd that I have lying around from my old S2, zipp cockpit, camillo GSLs brakeset, my THM M3 crankset which was originally from my SLR01 and 808/404 pre firecrest wheelset. TMR01 is nice but it's out of my budget.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*And the build begins!!*

Finally arrived. The first one had a scratch on it, but BMC Taiwan was nice enough to send a new one out the next day!!!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

wow nice .. what size is that ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a 51. Its bigger than I thought, lucky I did not order the 54.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

what's the measurement from center of bb to top of the seat tube ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The seat tube is adjustable to your own height,


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*Build Complete*

Decided to use Corima MCC wheels for now.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

bad ass .. i like the saddle which san marco is that >
whats the measure from center of bb to top of saddle ? center bb to the top tube ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

That is a San Marco Aspide Supperleggra Red
From the bb to my seat I set mine bike at 77cm.


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

thats hot


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice build


----------



## slx01 (Nov 21, 2010)

What are the brakes like and how easy are they to adjust?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

slx01 said:


> What are the brakes like and how easy are they to adjust?


The brakes are excellent, they stop on a dime. You have to get used to it, I still am. To bad I am working in Vietnam right now with the bike sitting at home. The brakes are a bit hard to adjust because they have only a small space to adjust. If took my LBS a while to get it just right.


----------



## kulcha (May 23, 2012)

Hi Jimmy,

I'm in VN as well. R u in HCMC or Hanoi? We can do weekend rides if u're in HCMC


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

kulcha said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> I'm in VN as well. R u in HCMC or Hanoi? We can do weekend rides if u're in HCMC


Currently I am only traveling to HCMC, my new apartment will not be ready till mid next year. Then I can bring a bike over to ride.


----------



## kulcha (May 23, 2012)

ok, let me know if u're looking for cycling partner.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, my birthday is comming up so decieded to buy myself a little upgrade to my TMR01.

Will post some pics when it is complete!!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*Happy Birthday to me!!*

View attachment 278271
View attachment 278272
View attachment 278273
View attachment 278274
View attachment 278275
View attachment 278276
View attachment 278277
View attachment 278278


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Took it out for a spin
View attachment 278818


----------



## JMM (Mar 31, 2011)

JimmyORCA said:


> Took it out for a spin
> View attachment 278818


How is Dura Ace 9000? I am thinking to get an SLR01 with D/A 9000 maybe. Is it worth the money over 7900? 

And also tell us a little bit about the amazing TMR01


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 285306
Great bike, still loving it plenty!! As for DA9070 is a much improvement from 7970. Its been a while so decided to do a last minor change to my TMR. Changed the wheels to the new Mad Fiber Road 2.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my, what a sweet bike!


----------

